
Evil Lair: On the Architecture of the Enemy in Videogame Worlds - kqr2
http://bldgblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/evil-lair-on-architecture-of-enemy-in.html
======
mynameishere
Here's the final sequence (and boss) of Ultima III. I don't care what you say,
it's the scariest ending ever:

<http://unclegropey.com/exodus.gif>

...and yes, you had to be 8 years old in the 1980s to understand.

~~~
derefr
You're right, I don't get it: did he just put the sun on top of a treasure
chest? (The slowness of the animation might have hindered my understanding. Is
there a larger section of play as a video somewhere?)

